# NFS two mount points same filesystem



## hector (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm having a problem exporting two directories in the same filesystem from my NFS server (freebsd) to a network. My /etc/exports is:


```
/usr/export/home /usr/export/exam -alldirs -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
```

My rc.conf nfs part:


```
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
```

In the client part (ubuntu 11.04) when I execute `showmount -e` server just gives me an empty list:


```
Export list for server:
```

When I export only one directory everything goes ok.

What it could be?


----------



## bluetick (Sep 2, 2011)

`/etc/rc.d/mountd reload`

Have you been running this command when you edit the exports list?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2011)

After you've made changes to /etc/exports do this:
`# pkill -HUP nfsd && pkill -HUP mountd`


----------



## hector (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, I've tried both after changing /etc/exports:

`# pkill -HUP nfsd && pkill -HUP mountd`

and

`# /etc/rc.d/mountd reload`

even reboot...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2011)

Look for errors in /var/log/messages. Also verify locally with *showmount -e*.


----------



## hector (Sep 3, 2011)

[CMD=]# showmount -e[/CMD] on server gives me an empty list too.

/var/log/messages says:


```
[Sep  2 20:36:02 turing mountd[666]: -alldirs has multiple directories
Sep  2 20:36:02 turing mountd[666]: bad exports list line /usr/nethome /usr/nethome/examenes -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0 -alldirs
```

-alldirs is the problem. I made a new partition to export multiple dirs, this solves my problem. 

Thanks


----------

